# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  امتداد عقد الإيجار ( القديم )

## هيثم الفقى

تنص المادة 29/1 من القانون 49/1977 قد نصت على انة "مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة 8 من هذا القانون لا ينتهى عقد ايجار المسكن بوفاة المستأجر او تركه العين اذا بقى فيها زوجته او أولاده او اى من والديه كانوا يقيمون معه حتى الوفاة او الترك ” ،
و لما كان المستقر علية فى قضاء النقض انة "لا ينتهى عقد ايجار الاماكن بوفاة المستأجر الاصلى او من امتد لصالحه وتستمر العلاقة الايجارية مع اى من المستفيدين المشار اليهم فى المادة 29/1 من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 متى كانت اقامتهم بالعين اقامة مستقرة حتى تاريخ الوفاة او الترك ، ولا يحول دون امتداد العقد انقطاع المستفيد عن الاقامة بالعين لسبب عرضى ما دام انه لم يكشف عن ارادته فى التخلى عنها صراحة او ضمنا . ويكفى ان تكون اقامته موسمية بحسب طبيعة الاقامة فيها"[ طعن رقم 1861 ، للسنة القضائية 67 ، بجلسة 10/02/1999 ] 
و ان "امتداد عقد ايجار لصالح المستفيدين من حكم المادة 29 / 1 ق 49 لسنة 1977 . شرطه . أن تكون اقامتهم مستقرة بالعين حتى الوفاة أو الترك . عدم لزوم إقامة المستفيد لشخصه . كفاية اقامته الحكميه ولو لم تعقبها الاقامة المشتركة مع المستأجر الأصلى "[ طعن رقم 208 ، للسنة القضائية 67 ، بجلسة 24/06/1998 ]،

----------

